# power feeding?



## glaser67 (Aug 14, 2006)

ive got 6 4-5" rbp's and i was wondering what power feeding is, what are its benefits, drawbacks, and how is it done? why or why not should i do it?

thanks guys!
-Lerch


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds like some dumbass term that some douchewad come up with to replace gutloading or overfeeding in the dictionary. It will make you piranhas unhealthy lazy slobs that sit on the bottem and look all freaky and deformed in extreme cases.


----------



## glaser67 (Aug 14, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

power feeding is what many call over feeding. increasing a fishes size in a shorter time period. it really doesnt do it any good, and the fish will max its size out in due time with proper diet. feed normaly, and feed diverse well nourishing foods.


----------



## meateater311 (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah not a good thing. Not sure if it can even be done with p's but i know from owning a boa people feed too much at a young age to accelerate it to breeding size faster. This results in bigger snakes but ultimatly shortens its life span. Fish on the otherhand have a much faster metabolism so i doubt if overfeeding causes any real health problems aside from poor water quality...with tha snakes the problem comes from organs and bones not growing at the same rate as the body.


----------



## glaser67 (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah, i was just curious, im not interested in harming them


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its not harm done ususally, power feeding is just a way to promote growth for those who want to. its always better to stick to a strict diet and feeding schedule. your fish will grow either way.


----------



## ashkahn (Nov 12, 2007)

usually they powerfeed at the pet store so that people will find them bigger and more appealing


----------



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

To me anyways powerfeeding is when I feed 3 or more small meals to my fish. say 4 or 5 pellets or a little chunk of raw fish every couple hours. I do this with my juveniles to promote growth and speed up theyre metabolism. but if theyre not eating 100% of it like theyre hungry, your feeding them too big of meals, the smaller and more meals the better imo


----------

